# Moving on June 1st...in no way prepared!



## philipo8185 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello All

First time poster here – but moving to Dubai on 1st June so expect to hear more from me! I basically need some advice/tips from experienced Dubai based people!
I have booked a one way flight to Dubai – looking to stay for a couple of months (or longer depending on how things go) – and have a few questions!

Work
I have money saved so am not desperate for a job, however if I was to find work it would obviously save me dipping into my savings! I have a degree in Sports Development and am a UEFA B Football Coach so could anybody recommend anywhere I could work, even if it was just on a part time basis? Also if I arrived on a travel visa and found a job would the company pay for me to change my visa (if that makes sense)?!

Accommodation
I have a friend who moved to Dubai today and while she is there she is going to look at getting me somewhere to rent for a month or two – probably in Dubai Marina? Obviously with the rules in Dubai I would not be able to share with her – so does anybody know of any rooms that are available near the Marina?

Social/Leisure
While I am there I would like to play football so does anybody know of any teams (again near the Marina) that I could play for? Also with the World Cup being on can anyone recommend good bars where I could get the game? I am by no means a football hooligan but will there be problems with me having a few drinks while watching the game?

Apologies for writing an essay...I assure you future posts will be much shorter!!

Hope somebody can help - Martyn


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Um, you might not be let into the country if you only have a one way flight and no residency visa. I have colleagues who, returning from the UK at Christmas before their residency visa was in place, had to buy a ticket to Oman because they weren't allowed back into the UAE without proving they were going to leave again. It might be worth checking the cheapest available ticket to somewhere else just in case.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi there, 
For your visa your company will usually sort out your residence visa and convert it from a tourist visa, part time jobs are quite rare though so you'd probably be best looking to go straight into a full time job.

For rooms have a look on dubizzle. I got a room with a good bunch of people off there in JBR. Also yes it is illegal to live in a mixed flat unmaried but it is not unusual and I have never heard of any problems with people doing it.

There are lots of football teams in Dubai but I don't know of any pitches in the marina so you may have to play somewhere slightly further afield. As for a pub to watch it we usually go to the Underground bar in the Grand Habtoor hotel (in marina), they usually show the footy and the atmosphere is quite pub like.

Andy


----------



## philipo8185 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies - all sounds abit worrying about not even getting into the country (I told you I wasnt prepared!!)...

...Danny if I can't find work in Dubai I am planning to fly out to Sydney - would it be better for me to have a flight booked to Sydney for say 30th June - this way I will get a month to look for work in Dubai and if no luck I can move on - plus this will prove that I plan to leave?...

...Andy thanks for the info, fingers crossed I can find work (and a residency visa) and will be able to nip into Underground! I owe you a beer for your help!


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

hi do you have an email address ill email you


----------



## philipo8185 (Apr 26, 2010)

Fulton - cant put me email on here yet cause I havent made more then four posts yet...in fact maybe I can put it up after this one?


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

ok xxxxxxxxxxx email me


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

As long as you have a flight booked to somehwere outside the UAE within 30 days of arrival, you will be ok. If you want the cheapest way, a one-way flight to Muscat with FlyDubai will set you back 200aed.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Erm, the Fultons, I'd suggest you edit your last post to remove your email address or at least edit it to (name "at" domain) otherwise you're going to get a whole world of spam-mail dropping into your in-box. Spam-bots (software that trawls internet sites) look for email addresses to add to their lists... I'd use PM for passing on email details.

Juat a polite suggestion 

Cheers, GD.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah i have my msn on my profile and i get messages from supposed ladies looking for a good, strong man with money all day long, i tell them that i am penniless, evil and weak but they don't seem to get it.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

philipo...I think we might be able to help each other out. We are working on something here related to football and depending on how things unfold by the time you get here...we might actually need someone on the team with football coaching experience...but don't stop the job search yet, I really can't say whether this opportunity could be full time or part time, atleast not till June. PM me if you wanna explore this more...


----------



## philipo8185 (Apr 26, 2010)

Dannysigma said:


> As long as you have a flight booked to somehwere outside the UAE within 30 days of arrival, you will be ok. If you want the cheapest way, a one-way flight to Muscat with FlyDubai will set you back 200aed.


Thanks Danny - I guess for £35 and piece of mind (and just knowing I'll be able to actually get into Dubai!) this isnt a bad option - thanks for your help!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Flights that originate from the UAE tend to be more expensive than those purchased to start elsewhere, so I would suggest that you are better off buying a return ticket that has the facilty to alter the return date. You can then use that for future trips to the UK, buying a return UK-DXB-UK ticket each time. 

-


----------



## philipo8185 (Apr 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Flights that originate from the UAE tend to be more expensive than those purchased to start elsewhere, so I would suggest that you are better off buying a return ticket that has the facilty to alter the return date. You can then use that for future trips to the UK, buying a return UK-DXB-UK ticket each time.
> 
> -


Thanks for the advice - I will be going to the travel agent this week to discuss - hopefully I can sort a return flight with a flexible date! 

Does beg the question why didnt I just book a return in the first place!? Naivety of youth (can I still use that as an excuse at 25!?)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

philipo8185 said:


> Thanks for the advice - I will be going to the travel agent this week to discuss - hopefully I can sort a return flight with a flexible date!
> 
> Does beg the question why didnt I just book a return in the first place!? Naivety of youth (can I still use that as an excuse at 25!?)




The return flight will be less than double the price and makes much more sense. Look online too as from the UK, flights can often be cheaper than through travel agents. Just make sure you read the small print regarding terms and conditions, particularly regarding changes. Some cheap tickets do not allow any alterations.

-


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

jander13 said:


> yeah i have my msn on my profile and i get messages from supposed ladies looking for a good, strong man with money all day long, i tell them that i am penniless, evil and weak but they don't seem to get it.


Yeah there's no convincing some women... I'm penniless, evil, weak AND ugly and I still found a girl to marry me.

Mind you, she is completely insane. 

Cheers, GD.


----------

